# my babies



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

simba, oscar and misty


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

lets not forget daisy dog


----------



## understandme (Apr 4, 2012)

Awww cute cats


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Lovely cats and dog


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i love your fur family.,,_


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

thank you


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Your fur babies are adorable :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

they are sooo cute!! :001_tt1:


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

thanx again everyone  
i just wuv my babies:001_tt1:

does anybody have any idea what breed they are? 
i know they are all moggies, but i'd love to know what breed is in them!

my little ginger one is soooo vocal and loud, he is so mischevious aswel! 
little misty, i'm sure she has siberian in her...but i'm just guessing. would love to know more!!


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

there all very beautiful


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Clairey1234 said:


> does anybody have any idea what breed they are?
> i know they are all moggies, but i'd love to know what breed is in them!


oh, hun, I'm sure all of them have some tiger blood running through their veins :cornut:


----------



## helena22 (Apr 9, 2012)

Bonjour, I love your photos!!!


----------



## helena22 (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice Cats!!!!


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

thanx everyone.
i have to agree - they are bootiful babies:001_wub:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I was going to ask what breed Oscar is, as he has such big ears - in a nice way 

The first time my vet met Willow he said 'I am sure you will grow into those ears one day'  :lol:

Gorgeous furry family x


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

thank you  

your cats are all lovely 

i would love to know what breed is in oscar the most.
he is sooo different from my other cats. he is so vocal! i mean, whenever he is awake he is making some kind of noises lol.
he winds people up, when i'm trying to get him in the house - he comes to the door, and wants me to go get him....then he runs away haha.

my older cat simba, has never really had a proper meow. it's pathetic lol.
and misty is almost as vocal as oscar - only she makes more kind of chirruping noise all of the time, and constantly wants cuddles


----------

